# fridge smoker instructions



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

found this surfing the net

http://www.ehow.com/how_5325548_build-s ... n=yssp_art

instructions for a fridge smoker. they work well, i have 2 and a little smokehouse that i built.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

My wife would never go for that.She says our yard wouold look like Fred Sanford lived here.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

lol i get crap from the neighbors all the time, but i bribe them with homemade bacon and sausage. keep it outta site of the main drag


----------



## Chandler (Dec 16, 2010)

I am looking for the complete instruction for a fridge smoker for ages. Not too bad, but the link would definitely help me. I am glad you have posted the updates.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

How hot can you get it with just that little electric element?

Would it be better to use a propane burner from an old turkey fryer?

Possibly entertaining the idea of building a smokehouse, so anymore info is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

With a 1500 watt 120 volt element I can get this one up to 300 deg. empty in about 15 minutes, with the reastat wide open..


----------

